# Question about taking Probiotics



## cliffinop (Jul 21, 2009)

Does anyone know if taking probiotics can "cause" constipation? Or has anyone experienced this? I started taking Culturelle (Lactobacillus GG) about a week and 1/2 ago. Within a day or two I started having relief from the daily bloating that I had learned to live with. The bloating relief has been significant. However, I've had problems with constipation since taking it also. I have IBS-C, but stay pretty regular by watching my diet and taking fiber supplements daily. Since taking the Culturelle I've had constipation though. I'm not sure if it's just my stomach going through an episode, or if the probiotic is causing it. I don't want to stop taking it if it's not the cause. So just wondering about anyone else's experiences with itAlso, I am considering taking Align probiotics (Bifantis) along with the Culturelle. Does anyone know if it is OK, or a good idea to mix them, or if you shouldn't. I asked my doctor about it and she said "you could try it". Just wondering if anyone has any information about combining more than one probiotic supplement at the same time. Any information would be much appreciated!Thanks!!!


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiConstipation can be a side effect of taking any probiotic in any numbers above 10 Bil, (sometimes less if you are sensitive). this wont last for ever but it can drag on while your intestines are adjusting. if it gets anything more than a hinderance, stop taking teh probiotic, give it a week or so and then either start taking it again and see if teh same thing happens or change to a different type. there shouldent be any problems mixing different types of probiotic. at one point i was taking alarming amounts of probiotics from 18 different strains at a time (as an experiment) and appart from the usual herx type reactions from large amounts of bacteria put in there was nothing at all horrible that happened. *HOWEVER*, try a small quantoty of each for a week or so to see how you get on with them both before you go ahead and take the full doses. this is just a precaution but one that is worth taking never the less. Generally speaking *unless* you have a chronic serious health condition, probiotics vcant really do you any harm outside of herx. if you do have a serious health condition, you MUST SPEAK TO YOUR DOCTOR before you take anything at all, as under these =circumstances probiotics can do you more harm than good. CheersIan


----------



## cliffinop (Jul 21, 2009)

Ian,Thank you so much. As usual, your answer is very helpful! Cliff


----------

